# Best Way to get TWO 622 Receivers?



## OA-Trader (Nov 9, 2004)

I am finally ready to make the move and get the most out of my HD TVs. I currently have a 522 and a 510 receiver. DISH tells me that I can only upgrade one receiver thru them to a 622. And that I would have to purchase my second thru a local retailer.

Is this the only way to get this done? I was hoping to get this completed in one transaction. I guess being with DISH for over 8 years doesn't count for anything. 

Any advise on how to get this done as simply as possible would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ceapest way would probably be to lease a 622 thru Dish, then buy a used 942 off of ebay for under $200.
That'll get you an HD-DVR on both sets, granted one won't get the MPEG-4 channels, but will get the other stuff.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You can always try an email to [email protected]. I have seen some people be able to lease a 2nd 622 that way.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, try e-mailing [email protected], it's worth a shot. I've always had great expierences working with that team. If that doesn't work out your only other option is to buy a 622. If you buy a used 942 and get it activate and then are able to do the upgrade that might be a little cheaper but I don't know if DISH allows that or not.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I have 2 622's, both are leased from DISH. I also know of other subs who do. It can be done.


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

just order them but one at a time and it should work. 

i.e order one then after it is installed order another one.


----------



## OA-Trader (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the advise. I'll send an email to [email protected] today and see what I can get done. If that doesn't work, I'll try the one at a time method.

Thanks again.


----------



## OA-Trader (Nov 9, 2004)

Oops. Make that [email protected].

Thanks again.


----------



## OA-Trader (Nov 9, 2004)

Just got a call back from a very nice young lady at E*. I just about fell over when she called me in under 30 minutes of me sending an email. She was extremely helpful and even helped me with a little housekeeping on my DISH account.

Everything is worked out and two 622s will be installed next week Thursday.

I'll be keeping this email address handy.


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

Did you have to pay another $199 ?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you. 

To answer Slacker242, I'd really be suprised if you didn't have to pay another $199 as that is the going rate for the inital lease cost, per receiver.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The best I could get out of them was a D1000 and a DPP44 switch with my 622.


----------



## OA-Trader (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, I paid two $199 charges. And an 18 month commitment. I'm fine with both. Been with E* for 9 years, no major complaints.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I only had to pay $199 once for two leased 622s, (ordered one then another one a few days after the initial install), but then I was a new sub and was covered under their 30-day money back deal. Basically told them if I must pay another $199 the wife will force me to swtich back to Comcast since cable does not charge any upfront fee.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> I only had to pay $199 once for two leased 622s, (ordered one then another one a few days after the initial install), but then I was a new sub and was covered under their 30-day money back deal. Basically told them if I must pay another $199 the wife will force me to swtich back to Comcast since cable does not charge any upfront fee.


Jacmyoung,
When you placed the order for the 2nd 622, did they charge your credit card to allow the CSR to build the order, and then issue a credit to your Dish account?

I know they cannot build a 622 order without credit card payment (or some form of payment), so I'm curious if you know the method the CSR used.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Jacmyoung,
> When you placed the order for the 2nd 622, did they charge your credit card to allow the CSR to build the order, and then issue a credit to your Dish account?
> 
> I know they cannot build a 622 order without credit card payment (or some form of payment), so I'm curious if you know the method the CSR used.


Yes he had to charge the $199 then credit it back to my credit card account, not the Dish account. On my Dish statement it showed a payment of $199 then a refund of $199. Also need to speak to an "account specialist" not a regular CSR. Oh, I was also very appreciative of their service and told them I really wanted E* and hated cable, but...


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

I too just tried to upgrade from my 2 owned 921s to 2 622s but was told that they can only set up one upgrade and then I have to call in for the second one after the install is done for the first. This was from an Executive Response team member NOT form the CSR.

It seems: 1) Unthoughtful for E* to require someone to take 2 different days off for a double upgrade and 2) Wasteful to pay a second installer to deliver the second 622 when it could have just been brought along with the first.

I have emailed [email protected] and we'll see what they have to say. My install is scheduled for tomorrow and they also had time slots for Wed and Thu so it's not like I would be waiting that long for the second one but it is a hassle to be required to call in twice and take two half days off (assuming the installer has all the stuff he needs tomorrow). I already have a Dish500 looking at 110/119, a Dish300 looking at 61.5 and two DP34 switches cascaded to feed the 2 921s and the 2 508s. They are supposed to swap out my 500 for the 1000 and the DP34s for the DP44+ with seperators. If we cannot get a strong signal on 129 I will just have them re-aim the 61.5 to 129 and let him keep the 1000.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

When I got my second 622, it came UPS, (as did the first one) since the antenna/switch had been upgraded with the first 622, and I was also replacing a 921, it was just a self-install. There was no need for an installer to come out for the second unit.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> I too just tried to upgrade from my 2 owned 921s to 2 622s but was told that they can only set up one upgrade and then I have to call in for the second one after the install is done for the first. This was from an Executive Response team member NOT form the CSR.
> 
> It seems: 1) Unthoughtful for E* to require someone to take 2 different days off for a double upgrade and 2) Wasteful to pay a second installer to deliver the second 622 when it could have just been brought along with the first.
> 
> I have emailed [email protected] and we'll see what they have to say. My install is scheduled for tomorrow and they also had time slots for Wed and Thu so it's not like I would be waiting that long for the second one but it is a hassle to be required to call in twice and take two half days off (assuming the installer has all the stuff he needs tomorrow). I already have a Dish500 looking at 110/119, a Dish300 looking at 61.5 and two DP34 switches cascaded to feed the 2 921s and the 2 508s. They are supposed to swap out my 500 for the 1000 and the DP34s for the DP44+ with seperators. If we cannot get a strong signal on 129 I will just have them re-aim the 61.5 to 129 and let him keep the 1000.


Get them to add the DPP44 and leave the dishes alone. 2 reasons 61.5 has the same programming on it as 129 and why take out the 2nd dish if you are already have 61.5, One reason I would think of is why leave holes in the roof that are sealed and not leaking.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> When I got my second 622, it came UPS, (as did the first one) since the antenna/switch had been upgraded with the first 622, and I was also replacing a 921, it was just a self-install. There was no need for an installer to come out for the second unit.


E* no longer sends out the 622, the installer brings it with them to the install. That is why my second 622 will be delivered by the installer.

I spoke with the installer last night (I placed the order at about 9:30 am and he said he had just received the work order at 9:18 pm) and told him the situation. He was going to talk to his manager and see if he oculd bring the second 622 with him anyway. I also told him that I have the email address of teh executive team member and she wanted me to email her as soon as the installer was finished so she could generate the work order. I figure if I can get that done while he is still here and get the authorization number from her he could then just leave the second 622 without putting his neck on the line. We'll see, he is supposed to be here early afternoon.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Update:

I just received and email from CEO Escalations that stated the following:

"Thank you for your email. We will not be able to upgrade you to two
different 622 receivers at one time. Normally a customer needs to wait
for 12 months before a second upgrade can take place. We are willing to
make an exception and upgrade your receivers one after another. 

If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me at the
information listed below." 

When, if they indeed change, did E* change their policy in regards to multiple 921/942 receivers being upgraded to multiple 622s? Does someone have the original info in regards to this upgrade path (specific to the MULTIPLE 921/942 receiver upgrade)? I know there are dozens of people here that also followed this multiple for multiple upgrade so it's not a special exception that they are offering to me. Although the email sounds like he is doing me a great big favor!:lol: 

I know Rob said that he had comfirmed it but with whom and can anyone provide me with support from Dish showing that multiple upgrades are in fact allowed?

Why does Dish purposely make it hard to stay a customer? Why would they think I would want to pay for programming (HD Platinum) that I would only receive on one of my 2 HD receivers? If someone has multiple MPEG2 HD receivers that they want to upgrade to the MPEG4 HD receivers, we should be allowed to upgrade them at the same time. It's just common sense (which we all know Dish has very little).:nono2: I have no problem re-upping for the 18 months ( I've been with Dish since '96 anyway) or the increased monthly cost, I just think it is really stupid for 1) Dish to expect us to take 2 half days off and 2) Dish to pay the installer to drive the second one over to me (especially when they are 45 miles away). The installer thought it was a waste of money but said he had to do what was on the work order..not what made sense. 

As far as my monthly charge goes this is the break down:

Currently:

America's Everything w/Locals 89.99
3 Addtn'l Receivers 15
HD Pkg 9.99
DCHP 5.99

Total 120.97

New:

DishHD Platinum w/Locals 104.99
2 Leased 622 12.00
1 Addtn'l Receiver 5.00
DCHP 5.99

Total 127.98

Dish feels it is better to move one of my owned receivers, in my case one of my 508s, into the primary position, while I think one of the 622s should be since it is replacing my current primary 921 receiver. It equates out to a $1/month difference in Dish's favor (Instead of having one of the $6 lease fees incl with the programming fee they want one of the $5 addtn'l receiver fee incl). I know it's not that big of a deal but it is the principle of the matter and over time it will end up adding up (it is equivalent to just flushing a $1 bill down the toliet every month)!


Rob, any help here?


----------



## Sailor (Feb 18, 2004)

After reading this thread, I sent an email to [email protected], and got a reply in 75 minutes with the go ahead to lease a second 622. They will ship it directly to me and will let me do the "install" myself.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Installer just left. All in all things ent well.

Pretty upset that my "free installation" included them taking my owned DP LNBs (DP Quad and DP Dual). So "free" really isn't. I am on hold right now trying to find out if this is supposed to happen and IF it is why I wasn't told about it and why I don't get anything in return for them. Especially since they replaced them with a DP Dual and a DP single which are actually downgrades from what I had in the first place! I asked why he couldn;t have just used my existing LNBs and he called into his comapny's tech dept and was told that the DP Quad doesn't work with DP34 switches...which I knew was BS since that is how my system has been connected for the past 3 years! They wouldn't call to activate the 622 unless I agreed to letting them take the LNBs but I got his manager's name and I made sure I noted on thier workorder that I was not in agreement with them taking something I owned.

He was able to get 72 for 129 and keep 110 and 119 both over 100, so I allowed him to disassemble my 61.5 dish. I had him leave it up until things were dialed in just in case he couldn't get a good signal.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Installer just left. All in all things ent well.
> 
> Pretty upset that my "free installation" included them taking my owned DP LNBs (DP Quad and DP Dual). So "free" really isn't. I am on hold right now trying to find out if this is supposed to happen and IF it is why I wasn't told about it and why I don't get anything in return for them. Especially since they replaced them with a DP Dual and a DP single which are actually downgrades from what I had in the first place! I asked why he couldn;t have just used my existing LNBs and he called into his comapny's tech dept and was told that the DP Quad doesn't work with DP34 switches...which I knew was BS since that is how my system has been connected for the past 3 years! They wouldn't call to activate the 622 unless I agreed to letting them take the LNBs but I got his manager's name and I made sure I noted on thier workorder that I was not in agreement with them taking something I owned.
> 
> He was able to get 72 for 129 and keep 110 and 119 both over 100, so I allowed him to disassemble my 61.5 dish. I had him leave it up until things were dialed in just in case he couldn't get a good signal.


They brought new ones with the install and you have those now. The lease part of Dish deal is only on the VIP receivers not the outdoor hardware. The LNB'S you have now are Dish Pro Plus units. Not the older style that you had. The older style LNB's are not compatible with the newer equipment. I'm a little suprised that they even bothered to take them but it may be the general way that business is done by that dealer. Bring new one's take the old ones.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> They brought new ones with the install and you have those now. The lease part of Dish deal is only on the VIP receivers not the outdoor hardware. The LNB'S you have now are Dish Pro Plus units. Not the older style that you had. The older style LNB's are not compatible with the newer equipment. I'm a little suprised that they even bothered to take them but it may be the general way that business is done by that dealer. Bring new one's take the old ones.


I would tend to disagree. There is no way I would let an installer walk off with ANY equipment I personally purchased. Whether or not they are worth anything or compatible is besides the point.

The ViP622 $199 deal includes a leased ViP622 and a professional install, which includes all equipment necessary to view the new HD content. This equipment may or may not include new dishes and/or LNBs. I can understand the new equipment being part of the lease and therefore taken back if a customer cancels service or upgrades, but not legacy gear purchased by the customer.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I would tend to disagree. There is no way I would let an installer walk off with ANY equipment I personally purchased. Whether or not they are worth anything or compatible is besides the point.
> 
> The ViP622 $199 deal includes a leased ViP622 and a professional install, which includes all equipment necessary to view the new HD content. This equipment may or may not include new dishes and/or LNBs. I can understand the new equipment being part of the lease and therefore taken back if a customer cancels service or upgrades, but not legacy gear purchased by the customer.


The next step would be to contact E ask them if the installer should have taken the equipment or not. If they should have left them call the installation company and tell them you want them back. If they don't agree to do it then it is time to contact E* again and report that they have a dealership that is going against policy and see what E* says that can be done such as telling the dealer to return said equipment or risk losing their dealership with E*.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

I emailed the Executive team memeber that I had been dealing with. She called me within 5 min and told me that under no circumstances are they supposed to take any owned equipment with them. She told me that if the company does not want to return them that she will send out new replacements since they were not supposed to take them in the first place. I then called the install company and spoke to their area install mgr. He told me that this issue is a huge fight between them and Dish. He says that they get RA#s generated for the equipment and if they do not return them they get charged from Dish for it. Since my second 622 install was scheduled for Thurs morning he agreed to have the installer just bring everything back then. If they don't I will be contacting the Exec team and have her send out some replacements.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> They brought new ones with the install and you have those now. The lease part of Dish deal is only on the VIP receivers not the outdoor hardware. The LNB'S you have now are Dish Pro Plus units. Not the older style that you had. The older style LNB's are not compatible with the newer equipment. I'm a little suprised that they even bothered to take them but it may be the general way that business is done by that dealer. Bring new one's take the old ones.


UMMMM...NO. I had a DishPro Quad and a DishPro Dual. They installed a DishPro Twin and a DishPro Single. There are no Plus parts installed what so ever anywhere. So they downgraded my LNBs and they were wrong...see above post.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> UMMMM...NO. I had a DishPro Quad and a DishPro Dual. They installed a DishPro Twin and a DishPro Single. There are no Plus parts installed what so ever anywhere. So they downgraded my LNBs and they were wrong...see above post.


The Pro plus is what is instlled now. The way it reads on the back of the LNB's isthe Dish Pro graphic the says Dish Pro plus will be on the little label that points toward the dish. If you look at that side you will be able to see small writting below the Dish Pro. That small writting id's it as a plus unit. It's like the DPP44 is id with the dish pro plus writting on it that is much easier to see. Did you say they used a DPP44 or a 34? If they use the DPP44 then the LNB's have to be DPP units too. The things I don't agree with what they did but may have been under orders from their boss to do it. Probably most ppl would never think a thing about it. They would just figure that was part of the switch out. In reality you now own new LNB's that go w/ the D1000. So if you get the others back then it is time to ebay them and help to pay the investment on the 622.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> The Pro plus is what is instlled now. The way it reads on the back of the LNB's isthe Dish Pro graphic the says Dish Pro plus will be on the little label that points toward the dish. If you look at that side you will be able to see small writting below the Dish Pro. That small writting id's it as a plus unit. It's like the DPP44 is id with the dish pro plus writting on it that is much easier to see. Did you say they used a DPP44 or a 34? If they use the DPP44 then the LNB's have to be DPP units too. The things I don't agree with what they did but may have been under orders from their boss to do it. Probably most ppl would never think a thing about it. They would just figure that was part of the switch out. In reality you now own new LNB's that go w/ the D1000. So if you get the others back then it is time to ebay them and help to pay the investment on the 622.


Just wanted to clarify a couple of things. First, there is not a DPP34 switch, it's a DP34 switch. The DPP44 switch works fine with DP LNBFs. In fact if you hook up a DPP Twin LNBF to a DPP44 switch the Plus switching portion of it is disabled and it's really just a DP Twin LNBF at that point.

So, in regards to a Dish1000 going to a DPP44 switch it makes no difference what the combination of DP LNBFs are that you use as long as you hit all 3 orbital locations, 110, 119, and 129 that a Dish1000 is designed for. It can be all singles and/or duals, or a Twin/Quad and a single/dual, they all have the same performance.

In fact when I purchased my Dish1000 last fall I wanted to just purchase the dish because I already had a DP Quad and a DP Dual I could use.

Here is a run down of DISH LNBFs (DishPro and DishProPlus only)

DP Single - Single Sat., Single output
DP Dual - Single Sat., Two outputs
DP Twin - 2 Sats (110/119), Two outputs
DP Quad - 2 Sats (110/119), Four outputs
DP 500+ LNBF Assembly - 3 Sats & 2 LNBFs (One LNBF picks up 119 and 118.7) the other is just a DP Single for 110 on a bracket, one output per LNBF.
DPP Twin - 2 Sats (110/119) + 1 input and a built in DishProPlus switch with 2 outputs, think of it as a DPP32 switch. However, hooking up a DPP Switch to this LNBF disables the switching capabilities of the LNBF. According to DISH, this LNBF should not be hooked up to a DP Switch.

Here is a run down of DISH Switches (DishPro and DishProPlus only)

DP21 - Takes up to 2 LNBF outputs and combines them to a single cable for a single tuner (if one LNBF is a DP Twin/Quad it can support 3 orbital locations)
DP34 - Takes up to 3 LNBF outputs and combines them to a single cable for up to 4 tuners (if one LNBF is a DP Twin/Quad it takes 2 cables from that LNBF, one for 110 and one for 119) Also, you can cascade these switches to support additional tuners.
DPP44 - Takes up to 4 LNBF outputs and combines them to a single cable, each cable can feed 2 tuners on a dual tuner DPP capable receiver when combined with a DishProPlus seperator on the receiver. You can cascade these switches as well to feed additional tuners.

Ok, I'm sure I'm missing something, but that's what I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> The Pro plus is what is instlled now. The way it reads on the back of the LNB's isthe Dish Pro graphic the says Dish Pro plus will be on the little label that points toward the dish. If you look at that side you will be able to see small writting below the Dish Pro. That small writting id's it as a plus unit. It's like the DPP44 is id with the dish pro plus writting on it that is much easier to see. Did you say they used a DPP44 or a 34? If they use the DPP44 then the LNB's have to be DPP units too. The things I don't agree with what they did but may have been under orders from their boss to do it. Probably most ppl would never think a thing about it. They would just figure that was part of the switch out. In reality you now own new LNB's that go w/ the D1000. So if you get the others back then it is time to ebay them and help to pay the investment on the 622.


Again NO. Just in case you didn't understand THERE ARE NO DPP PARTS INSTALLED ANYWHERE!!! There is a DP Quad and a DP Single running into my cascaded DP34 switches. Also according to Dish's Executive Team, the installer is not supposed to take any owned equipment. The only time they are supposed to is if the customer is under a complete lease plan, which I am not, since Dish owns all of the equipment in that case.

As Rob listed all of the available LNBs and since I have been installing these systems myself since '96, I do in fact know what I have installed. This is the first, and most likely last, time I let anyone install anything for my system.

You make yourself look incompetent trying to tell me what I have installed when you really have no clue.

Last night we lost signal due to rain fade for the first time in over a year so I am going to be taking down the 1000 and going back to a 500 for 110/119 and 300 for 129. I checked my signal strength again this morning and I am around 75-90 for 110/119 and 40-52 for 129. Prior to the 1000 my 110/119 were 98-118 so the 1000 is definitely a compromise in order to get to a single dish solution.

Anyone know where to get the elevation, skew, and azimuth for 129 on a single dish?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Again NO. Just in case you didn't understand THERE ARE NO DPP PARTS INSTALLED ANYWHERE!!! There is a DP Quad and a DP Single running into my cascaded DP34 switches. Also according to Dish's Executive Team, the installer is not supposed to take any owned equipment. The only time they are supposed to is if the customer is under a complete lease plan, which I am not, since Dish owns all of the equipment in that case.
> 
> As Rob listed all of the available LNBs and since I have been installing these systems myself since '96, I do in fact know what I have installed. This is the first, and most likely last, time I let anyone install anything for my system.
> 
> ...


I don't see how name calling is helping you at all when I was just trying to get a clarification of what you actually have. We have NO WAY of knowing your history. We have no way of knowing if you are a pro or a neophyte. I was just trying to find out for sure if you did know exactly what you had in the past. You could have been someone that all they know is what can be read off the back of the LNB's. So it would be nice for you to admit you are just venting because of frustration with the situation. I was trying to help not denigrate you. An apology would be nice. We on the other end of the forum have no idea who you are what you have done. Same as you have no idea as to the fact that I have a degree in broadcast engineering and have worked with all kinds of systems since satellite came out. At what point did you think I was trying to put you down when I was just trying to find out for sure what you did have and how it was hooked up? So now the ball is back in your court. Feel free to ask questions here and rant about the screwed up situation but there is no reason for personal attacks when we are asking question to define the full problem. 
You can find the pointing angles for most of the dishes in the at this site that Dish has available on line. I have provided a link for you here so you don't have to search. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/installation/azimuth/index.shtml


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, everyone please keep personal attacks/name calling out of the posts. We're all trying to help each other. It's very easy for things to be misinterpreted in posts and things can spiral out of control quickly.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> The LNB'S you have now are Dish Pro Plus units. Not the older style that you had. The older style LNB's are not compatible with the newer equipment.


I don't know how you think your post above is "trying to clarify" or ask questions about what I had. It looks to me like you were *telling* me what I had when in fact you were dead wrong. And even after I pointed that out, you again, incorrectly, went thru great lengths to *tell* me what I had installed. It made you come across as a know it all and not reading what was being written (this was the cause of my "frustration" since that kind of "help" isn't). If I was someone who only knew what I had installed from reading off the back of the LNBs, do you honestly think that I would also know the different versions of the DP LNBs and switches much less what DP or DPP was? So you shouldn't assume that people posting here are clueless because as you pointed out you have no way of knowing anyone's history.

As far as my equipment being incorrectly taken, which has been proven...it is resolved so to that end that part of the "conversation" is over.

Thank you for your link but it is only for 110/119 angles, which I have already. I need to know if there is a table or source for the 129 sat so that I can aim my 300 correctly (once they return it to me tomorrow). So the search continues.

On another note, it is interesting that even Dish's top of the line ViP622 (with the latest software) does not even give you the choice in the installation menu to select a Dish 1000 (only 300, 500 and SD). Especially when the 1000 is the default dish for the HD installs.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> I don't know how you think your post above is "trying to clarify" or ask questions about what I had. It looks to me like you were *telling* me what I had when in fact you were dead wrong. And even after I pointed that out, you again, incorrectly, went thru great lengths to *tell* me what I had installed. It made you come across as a know it all and not reading what was being written (this was the cause of my "frustration" since that kind of "help" isn't). If I was someone who only knew what I had installed from reading off the back of the LNBs, do you honestly think that I would also know the different versions of the DP LNBs and switches much less what DP or DPP was? So you shouldn't assume that people posting here are clueless because as you pointed out you have no way of knowing anyone's history.
> 
> As far as my equipment being incorrectly taken, which has been proven...it is resolved so to that end that part of the "conversation" is over.
> 
> ...


Try Lyngsat.com sat tracker if you know your long & lat. You can put the pointer close to your location and get pointing angles for a prime focus then deduct the offset for the Dish net dish. 
Going over things in detail is the only way I know of doing things in a forum when talking it out this way. It's not like I can come over and help you in person. Since the post here are short it is not possible to get everything done w/o some repetition. Sorry you didn't understand that.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks. I tried to find a feature called sat tracker but couldn't find it. I was able to confirm that I, unfortunately, have to keep my dish pointed at 129 if I want my HD locals (chicago).

Nevermind...I found it. I had even clicked just above it. Anyway, thanks. I sure wish you could enlarge the map though so you could better pin point your location. The yellow dot covers about 100 miles or so.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Thanks. I tried to find a feature called sat tracker but couldn't find it. I was able to confirm that I, unfortunately, have to keep my dish pointed at 129 if I want my HD locals (chicago).
> 
> Nevermind...I found it. I had even clicked just above it. Anyway, thanks. I sure wish you could enlarge the map though so you could better pin point your location. The yellow dot covers about 100 miles or so.


That is why I said if you know your lat and long. When you click on it thse sho and you can just move pointer a bite and then adjust by what they say to get even closer.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

That's what I did but it doesn't take much movement to make a pretty big jump in coordinates. After 8 or 9 clicks I got it with in a few minutes of both. I think it would be easier if they just allowed you to input your coordinates.


----------



## dbsmoss (Sep 14, 2006)

I emailed Dish asking about a 2nd 622 and received back an email to call customer service and ask for the "Dish'n It Up" promotional. Was able to order a 2nd 622 no problem, but I did have to pay another $199 upfront fee. Sorry for the post if this information was already available.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Well installation company screwed up again! They were supposed to bring out my owned equipment (Dish 500 w/ DP Quad and Dish 300 w/ DP Dual) that they mistakenly took during the first install. Installer shows up without anything and says that workorder doesn't say anything about returning any equipment. I had even spoke to his area manager who had assured me that my equipment would be returned. Well I called them and he was not available but I was told that they do get charged for it if they do not return it. I told him that that was incorrect according to Dish's Executive Team and that I had already spoken to the area install manager who had blah, blah, blah. He said he would talk to that guy and IF (he stressed if) I was correct he would have someone run it out on Fri. Well no one showed up.

Long story short, Dish is sending out replacements and I am sure the installation company is going to here about it in some fashion!

To make matters worse, the second installer, who was there to "install" my second 622 told my wife that he needed to take my OWNED 921. She told him that under NO circumstances was he leaving with anything more than his tools and her signature. He said he would have to make a phone call to see what to do about this and went out to his truck. He didn't came back in. Why is it that the installers don't know what the deal is? I'm not saying all are like this but certainly the majority.


----------



## dbsmoss (Sep 14, 2006)

Had my second 622 installed last evening. Overall went pretty smooth with slight delay in the installer getting 2nd RF remote setup. I'm sending in another rebate form to see if the second leased unit will qualify for the $10 for 10 months. Has anyone got the rebate on their second unit?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dbsmoss said:


> Had my second 622 installed last evening. Overall went pretty smooth with slight delay in the installer getting 2nd RF remote setup. I'm sending in another rebate form to see if the second leased unit will qualify for the $10 for 10 months. Has anyone got the rebate on their second unit?


The rebate is tied to when you sign up for a DISH Metal HD pak for the first time. You can not use the rebate twice.


----------

